# Thanks to a few gurus



## shard (Oct 11, 2004)

I just wanted to post a thank you to a few fellas that helped me out.  This is by far one of the most helpful forums I have visited.

SydneyGeek
Bruno
Hotpepper
Sixth Sense

I would put your names in bold type but don't even know how to do that, LOL

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bruno_x (Oct 13, 2004)

shard said:
			
		

> I just wanted to post a thank you to a few fellas that helped me out.  This is by far one of the most helpful forums I have visited.
> 
> SydneyGeek
> Bruno
> ...



Hi Shard, I wouldn't call myself an excel-guru    but like all the other members here at MrExcel, I'm always glad when my postings were helpful to someone with a problem.


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 15, 2004)

If we're talking about accalaids, my biggest has to go to Nimrod and Andrew Poulsom.

You're right, it is a great forum, long may it continue!


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes, your right and you posting a thank you makes all the difference. All the people you mention have helped make this board what it is.


----------



## sythong (Oct 16, 2004)

I cannot speak for others but personally I think
we should thank every and each one of the regulars
who have so kindly and generously responded with 
suggested solutions to the numerous postings.

The newcomers have certainly learnt a lot.
I know I have.

Keep them coming guys


----------

